# EPAK ebay item



## KenpoGirl (Mar 22, 2002)

Just found this item on ebay.  I could be reading it wrong but it says there are only 30 forms.  yellow to black.  I think thats the smallest amount of techniques I've heard of yet.  Even the IKCA has 54.  What do you thing?

Ed Parkers Complete American Kenpo System


----------



## Kirk (Mar 22, 2002)

Dang....wouldn't mind having that. 
But not at that price.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 22, 2002)

Here's a couple other interesting items I found.  
They are NOT the ones sold by the IKKA.


Ed Parker Teaching Kenpo-Basic Concepts-VHS  

Ed Parker Teaching Kenpo -Advance Concepts-VH  

Has anybody heard of these?


----------



## warriorsage (Mar 22, 2002)

KenpoGirl,

He isn't saying 30 techniques, he's saying 30 forms (and I assume sets as well). The tapes have all the techniques plus a few that I haven't heard of in the EPAK curriculum. He even has short 4 on there. No fancy production value, but a lot of stuff for the price.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 22, 2002)

I have seen this set on there several times and if the economy was a little better i would have purchased the set.  it appears to be a quite extensive compilation of material.


----------



## Kirk (Mar 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *I have seen this set on there several times and if the economy was a little better i would have purchased the set.  it appears to be a quite extensive compilation of material. *




If my personal finances were a little better I'd bid on it.  
Unfortunately I have to buy a new garage door!


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 22, 2002)

"Here's a couple other interesting items I found. 
They are NOT the ones sold by the IKKA. "

http://www.dragonfireproductions.com/new_page_1.htm

You can find info about these at this web site.

:asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by warriorsage _
> 
> *KenpoGirl,
> 
> He isn't saying 30 techniques, he's saying 30 forms (and I assume sets as well). The tapes have all the techniques plus a few that I haven't heard of in the EPAK curriculum. He even has short 4 on there. No fancy production value, but a lot of stuff for the price. *



  Thanks for clarifying, I kinda figured it out myself after going back and reading the information a little closer.

It actually looks like a pretty good deal (funds permitting).  All that info for under $100 US.  The Larry Tatum series is how much?  $400 US?  I wish I had the funds too.  :shrug:


----------



## brentb (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Dot

I've actually got this complete series, all 12 tapes worth. They are by Brint Berry, of the EKKS, Eastern Kenpo Karate Society??

They are basically just home video footage transferred to VHS, and not great production qualities. The material isn't too bad, but he's no Larry Tatum. He also does some of the techniques and forms differently than I have learned them, but that seems a pretty common thing in American Kenpo, different instructors having a different "spin" on things.

I bid on a set of these on ebay, but kept getting outbid. I eventually just emailed Brint Berry directly, and he sold me a set directly. I paid significantly more than $100 US, but he threw in a 1990 Nunchaku seminar that Mr Parker taught, as well as a 1982 seminar, footage of Mr Parker and Joe Palanzo doing Form 7, and the vintage footage of Mr. Parker and Chuck Sullivan from 1959 doing the original techniques, as well as a written manual that details the techniques he teaches in his system. Since Mr. Parker is no longer with us, a chance to see him in action, and listen to his seminars made the whole package well worth the money.


take care
Brent


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks for the info.  :asian:   I did place a bid but as you said, was quickly outbid.  With the information you've just given I'll let it go. 

Sounds like you've go some great bonous videos there.  I once saw some home videos that Ed Parker Jr. showed "after hours" they were kewl but without sound.  And at the time I was brand new to Kenpo and couldn't really comprehend the historic value of them.  Wish I could go back and see them now.  I'd probably not take my eyes off the screen.  I have the two instructional videos Mr. Parker made, but they don't teach much in the was of who he was.  But they are a valued part of my small collection.

I, like many others, really wish I had, had the opportunity to meet the man himself.

Dot

B.T. W. Brent, speaking of tapes .......... {subtle reminder}


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 23, 2002)

For collection purposes any tapes within reason are  nice to have..  but you really need to concentrate on what your instructor lays out for you and follow  that closely.... especially if it is a quality curriculum...... many today can come up with thousands of variables on the techniques and forms and all have merit to some degree.

Follow and develop a strong Base first then look to expansions.

:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 23, 2002)

I'd love to see the tapes of Mr. Parker doing the nunchaku seminar and Form 7, something to treasure indeed.  


:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 23, 2002)

it's pretty boring..... very basic.
But then again if you never have seen Ed Parker ... any tape would be wonderful! 

I keep forgetting it's been 11 years.... I still feel he's here with me all the time. (weird huh)!

:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 23, 2002)

> I still feel he's here with me all the time. (weird huh)!



Naw, your just lucky to have been with him   


:asian:


----------



## tunetigress (Mar 23, 2002)

Goldendragon, is there the chance that MY instructor will haunt ME for the rest of MY life too???  LMAO! OH boy!  :asian:


----------



## tunetigress (Mar 23, 2002)

Well I just went and posted a bid on that stuff on E-Bay.  Just for fun.  I'm bored with Power Rangers videos! LOL    Dot,  I'll share if I get it, but only with Canadians!  Can't have this kind of sensitive material taking too many border crossings now, can we?    :lol:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 23, 2002)

Good luck with your bid.  

Since we Kenpo Canadians don't have Seniors close by to learn from, we learn where we can.  Even if that's not the way some people think it should be done.  :shrug:  

Our area is pretty lucky we have seniors invited up fairly regularily so that we can learn from them.  We've had Huk Planas, Dennis Conatser, Doreen Cogliandro, Frank Trejo, (I didn't train with Mr. Trejo locally, but he's been in town)  Along with the likes of Martin Wheeler, Ingmar Johanson (sweden), Tim Hartman for arnis, all here to share their knowledge with us.  

Good luck on your training too, I hope we'll get the chance to chat soon.  

Dot   :asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm gonna have to set up a Navel Blockade!


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *I'm gonna have to set up a Navel Blockade!
> 
> *




Ewwwwwwww, blocking people with belly button lint is scary.


----------



## tunetigress (Mar 23, 2002)

Oh c'mon GD, do you really think you have a hope against me and Dot?   :rofl:


----------



## tunetigress (Mar 23, 2002)

And Rob, I will not allow you to lead me into commenting upon the scope of GD's bellybutton, nor the lint therein!  :rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 23, 2002)

her instructor is but........  :shrug:


----------



## tunetigress (Mar 23, 2002)

Oh really GD?  That's not what I heard! LMAO!!     :rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 23, 2002)

I better beef up my security!

:apv:


----------



## tunetigress (Mar 23, 2002)

Ha ha!!   Too late GD, we already gotcha!!! LMAO!!!      :rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 23, 2002)

escaped!:rofl:


----------



## tunetigress (Mar 23, 2002)

And by a couple of crippled Canadian women to boot GD, OMG what will the guys say about your defense of THAT kind of attack???


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 23, 2002)

:ladysman: 

:asian:


----------



## tunetigress (Mar 23, 2002)

There is nothing like coming to the profound realization that your instructor is an extremely wise man!    :asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 23, 2002)

Now there are two of you!  Sheesh


----------



## tunetigress (Mar 23, 2002)

GD, consider yourself surrounded!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 23, 2002)

Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Hmmmmmmm *



I'm on your side GD, women have too much power as it is.  But this conversation is probably best in an IM setting.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 23, 2002)

:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 24, 2002)

That EPAK item has an immediate buy price of $150.00 or you can take your chances with the bidding process.


----------



## tunetigress (Mar 24, 2002)

Ha!  That item is mine now!!  Didn't even have to pay that much either!!!  Now I just gotta GET it!!  Gosh I love shopping on the net!   Gonna be stuck to the video machine I fear.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 24, 2002)

Aw come on....... you're pulling our legs?
:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> 
> *Ha!  That item is mine now!!  Didn't even have to pay that much either!!!  Now I just gotta GET it!!  Gosh I love shopping on the net!   Gonna be stuck to the video machine I fear. *



I'd be quite interestd in the what you think about the quality and the content of the tapes when they arrive.


----------



## tunetigress (Mar 24, 2002)

LOL yes GD, I did get them!!!  Ha ha, and for only , like,  $132.50 US.  Something like that anyways.  Us Ukrainians know a deal when we see one!  My daughter and I will have many hours of entertainment out of them, I hope!!


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 24, 2002)

I had to check out the web site and sure enough, tunetigress
had the highest bid. 
Let us know how they are when you get a chance, and can pull yourself away from the vcr.


:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I can just see it now..... breaking more bad habits.


----------



## tunetigress (Mar 25, 2002)

GD, what makes you think I have ANY bad habits???  Ha Ha as if you didn't know that those tapes are strictly for their entertainment value!   It is when I keep an instructor strictly for the entertainment value that those nasty bad habits gonna start creepin' in!!!!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Man,:anic:  you had me scared:wah:  for a minute!  lol:lol: 

:supcool:


----------



## tunetigress (Mar 26, 2002)

And so you should be GD!  I am afraid that you have no idea of what you are in for! LMAO!!    :boing2:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 28, 2002)

If I can tame the Wild and Wolly Kenpo-Girll you will be no Prob!

lol:rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Mar 31, 2002)

Have you received them yet?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 1, 2002)




----------



## tunetigress (Apr 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *Have you received them yet? *




No Kirk, I live in Canada.  If you live in the US, you likely have little idea how long it can take mail to travel a few hundred miles by the most round-about route possible.  LOL!!   I was,  in my characteristic Canuck manner, visualizing those tapes making it from Hawaii to Canada in, oh, 2 days,  then once in Canada Post's hands, being sent by truck thousands of miles to Ottawa (our Nation's Capitol)  for sorting, then trucked all the way back, sorted again in Vancouver, then placed on the swiftest dugout delivery canoe for transport over to the Island here, to be sorted again.  Then it must journey up coast to my area, a three hour drive for me, but at least a week for Canada Post.  After that some Canada Post Employee must write out (by hand, of course) a delivery notice, which will take a week to get into our lock box down the road,  to tell me to haul myself over to the post office to pick it up.  LOL   Assuming my hubby remembers to go and pick up the mail  LMAO!  Estimated delivery time?  Anything less than 6 weeks would really be "Speedy Delivery Service."  I  promise to post when they arrive, and will, of course, be sure to include my (humble) opinion as to their quality and value as a training tool  (not that I will pay one bit of attention to anything they teach GD, as I will listen only to my own instructor, always!!) but don't hold your breath folks. 
 After all,  I AM CANADIAN!!!          :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Apr 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *If I can tame the Wild and Wolly Kenpo-Girll you will be no Prob!
> 
> ...



 HEY!!!  Who said you tamed me???   

I just realized that you couldn't handle me as I was so I tamed myself down, so you wouldn't feel ...... inferior!   :rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 1, 2002)

Humph :erg: :hammer: :mst: :moon:


----------



## tunetigress (Apr 1, 2002)

Besides Dot, if we were easy to tame, his Eminence would have far less of a challenge, and FAR less fun!  Just let him think we are blindly following along and we will see if it keeps him happy.  And remember the story of......

The Emperor Who Had No Clothes       

while you are training.... That will surely bring a smile to your face and lift your spirits!!!!

:rofl:     :rofl:     :rofl:      :rofl:    :asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 1, 2002)




----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 1, 2002)

I hope they don't go on strike again while your waiting for them  



:asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Apr 1, 2002)

I took so long to respond.

I only just stopped laughing.     :rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 2, 2002)

:soapbox:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Apr 2, 2002)

Well I thought it was funny, at the time. :idunno:

Me and my big mouth.   :wah: :waah: :anic: :vu:  

Mr. Conatser sir, did I mention what a wonderful person you are and superior superduper instructor you are?


----------



## tunetigress (Apr 2, 2002)

And I, of course, would like to second that emotion, Your Lordship sir!  As the most Eminent Instructor on the planet today, we are completely not worthy of your Imperial Attentions!  We're not worthy!  We're not worthy!  We prostrate ourselves before you!!!  Now Dot just try to keep a straight face while doing THIS!  :rofl:    :rofl:    :rofl:    :rofl:    :rofl:    :rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 3, 2002)

Women with prostrate troubles!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Apr 3, 2002)

Sorry Tune, There was NO WAY I was going to respond to that one, because I knew that you left yourself WIDE open for the inevitable responce from sir emperor for a comment like that.

You'll learn as you get to know him better.


----------



## tunetigress (Apr 3, 2002)

Oh gracious me!   Dare I  get to know him better????   I'll just likely laff myself into spasms, Dot!  He already totally cracks me up!       :rofl:     :rofl:     :rofl:     :rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 3, 2002)

the island already!


----------



## tunetigress (Apr 4, 2002)

I have them!  In my possession for mere moments I immediately made my move to the machine, mashed volume one into the maw of my trusty VCR, and......the malcious music teacher within me emerged , without warning, to tear to shreds the work of the purported 'sound engineer', who evidently didn't realize that recording outdoors could result in reduced audio quality due to traffic noise from the nearby busy thoroughfare!   Yikes!!!  When I can overcome my knee-jerk responses to the audio quality, I will attempt to watch them and let y'all know what I think of the actual Kenpo instruction therein.  And ya know what? Only one of them was broken!  LMAO!!:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tunetigress (Apr 4, 2002)

Well the VCR has been running steady since I last posted.  I couldn't take much more of that Yellow Belt stuff in Volume 1 so I tossed in Vol. 9 on the Forms.  The location change was a real relief, now it is with a backdrop of green trees, with birdsong and butterflies!  The instructor's muscle shirt also enhanced the view, I M H O. Alas later on in the same volume, he changes not only into a Gi, but also back to that original driveway location, with a fence reflecting and amplifying each scrape of his shoes on the asphalt, not to mention the traffic racket.  Technical considerations aside, this guy gives some excellent instruction on this tape.  I especially like the way he presents the footwork, it is really clear and beautifully executed.  I couldn't help but learn something just from that aspect of instruction in a single cursory run through the one tape.  Sure, they were recorded long ago, with now archaic equipment and little attention to anything other than instruction.   Now, as for the quality of the instruction....when I know enough about Kenpo to say any more than 'I liked how he showed that'  I'll let you all know!  Right now I think I'll just rewind back to Short Form 2, ya know, the one with the butterflies and muscleshirt! LMAO!  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 4, 2002)

Are you and Dot related?  You  both seem to have the same Libido instincts!  LOL  (Or maybe Canadian women just don't see too many muscle Shirts!  :rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## tunetigress (Apr 4, 2002)

Ummmmm, GD?  Have you actually been around many actual LIVE women recently????   Most women I know have similar, um,  so-called 'libido instincts.'  Comes from being not blind and still breathing, LOL!  As for us Canadian women not getting to see muscle shirts, well we do, actually.  Just not with flashy-footed nicely packaged Kenpo dudes inside of them, unfortunately!  Have you seen or tried to converse with the 'Average Canadian Guy' lately,  no disrespect to Rob who is Canadian and a great guy,  (not to mention young and cute, LMFOCAO!!) ???   Come on Dot, lets run along and do a little, window shoppin,  eh?     :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Are you and Dot related?  You  both seem to have the same Libido instincts!  LOL  (Or maybe Canadian women just don't see too many muscle Shirts!  :rofl:
> 
> :asian: *




I RESEMBLE THAT REMARK!!!   :rofl: 

Why do you think I got into Martial Arts?  Nuthin' like a man in uniform.  :EG:   

dot


----------



## tunetigress (Apr 5, 2002)

You got that right Dot!!!   Nuthin more divine in my mind than a room full of 'men in black!'  Hmmm, or maybe men in black belts.  Maybe men wearing only black belts.   Hmmmm, we could make  a groovy "Men in Black Belts Calendar" Dot, ya know, like they did with firemen?  LMAO!  Now THAT might take a bit of 'window shopping', eh?  Think there are 12, well, 'adequate' Canadian guys with black belts???   Perhaps we will have to go 'cross-border shopping' for the best selection!      :rofl:     :rofl:      :rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 5, 2002)

I hope it's not an epidemic!
:iws:


----------



## tunetigress (Apr 5, 2002)

Why GD?  Whacha afraid ya gonna catch??   A sick Canajan sense of humour, or something??? LMAO!!   I got bad news for ya GD.... you've already been infected.  It might take a few years for the symptoms to fully manifest, so while we're waiting.... lol...   :rofl:


----------



## Kirk (Apr 5, 2002)

LMFOCAO??  I've been on the net quite a few years now, and
that one escapse me.

Even though I'm not a b.b. I'll volunteer to put one on and pose
as a b.b. for your "black belts only" calendar.  The only problem 
is you'd see the picture, me standing there with the ties hanging
down and go, "where's the belt?"


----------



## tunetigress (Apr 5, 2002)

Translation for Kirk of the Canajan 'LMFOCAO':

Laughing My Fat Old Canadian *** Off

ROFLMFOCAO!!!!!!    :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Kirk (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> 
> *Translation for Kirk of the Canajan 'LMFOCAO':
> 
> Laughing My Fat Old Canadian *** Off*




HAHAHAHAHA!!!!! Ya learn something new everyday!
Thanks for filling me in!


----------



## tunetigress (Apr 6, 2002)

N P Kirk, us Canajans just love it when we know something that you Yanks don't, no disrespect intended with the Canadianism 'Yank', seeing as you're down there in Texas and all!
Feel free to ask if there is anything else I can translate for you, in either of Canada's official languages!   ROFLMBFCAO!  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## vincefuess (Apr 6, 2002)

Man, translating Canadian to Texan...  My mother in law is Canadian, and I am in a quandary as to whether she would be as clueless if I could understand her!!  (Glad my wife ain't readin over my shoulder)

Yeah!!  Dat's Right!!  I'M DA MAN!!!  (Whoops)  "Yes Honey????"

:rofl:


----------

